# leaders?



## Guest (Feb 5, 2015)

does anyone use a leader below their braid or mono when panfishing?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Not necessary in my opinion. I'm sure there's someone out there doing it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2015)

i've always used trilene xl and have had no problems, but i fish stained water most of the time. since i use leaders for steelhead and inland trout, i thought some panfish guys may be doing the same.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I use a leader on my perch rods. 6lb stren clear with a uni-knot to the braid. I then tie a snap on so i can use a heavy jig, sabiki rig, or perch spreader. Has always worked for me. I dont use braid on any other panfish tho.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2015)

thanks for the responses. i think i'll stay with the straight mono. appreciate the input, guys.


----------

